# So Why Does the Sex Industry Exist?



## HereToCollaboratewithOthe (Sep 2, 2013)

I apologize to all of you with this direct and controverisal post - yet it is a question i have and you have always been intelligent and helpful.

My thoughts (and Idont have the answers - going on divorce now) - why does the sex industry exist? Porn and Strippers (and God forbid - hookers)

If everything was right in a marriage, none of this would need to be

(and why was 50 shades of grey such a best seller? and why are wands and dildos and rabbits so popular, and why does the People Issue - the Hottest Man Alive, always the best seller?)

If i have offended, i apologize

Just a guy here, a damaged guy here, just looking for answers.

thanks all


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Because its one of the most basic needs and instincts that humans have..it existed well before marriage....and will probably exist long after.

Dont really think this is controversial...just painfully obvious.
Why does the food industry exist?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

HereToCollaboratewithOthe said:


> If everything was right in a marriage, none of this would need to be


Those things aren't just for married people. 
Single people use sex toys, porn, hookers. 
Sometimes a marriage can be amazing and they can use toys and videos to make it even more amazing.


----------



## HereToCollaboratewithOthe (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks guys

sounds like a dream, Slowly

much appreciated


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
often everything is NOT right in marriages.

Also some of this industry is used by single people, or by couples. 

Porn and sex toys are frequently used by couples who have a good sex life and just want more variety. I see no problem with either. 

My wife and I use a variety of sex toys - and why not? If I finish first, why not use a toy to give her an orgasm? Often we use a vibrator on her during intercourse. Or a toy and oral at the same time. Or even double penetration with a toy.


----------



## HereToCollaboratewithOthe (Sep 2, 2013)

Man you are lucky dude.
that is wonderful.
i wish you the best.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

So why do you ask? You seem to like the idea of taking advantage of sex toys within a relationship? All these things exist for a variety of reasons but even in a happy relationship they exist to keep things exciting.


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Or even double penetration with a toy.


Double penetration as in your penis and a toy at the same time?


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

MysticTeenager said:


> Double penetration as in your penis and a toy at the same time?


One in the butt & the other in the vagina. ;-)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think toys are fine as long as they don't replace. I think Fifty shades is pretty stupid but erotic fiction and dirty talking can be fun. The rest is prostitution on some level and that exists because there are a lot of people who pay for it and people willing to sell it. I don't see it as a need but a Pervy desire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

See the collected works of Spider Robinson for the answer to this question.
There will always be a need for the industry. Sadly the industry is sick and nowhere near the ideal.
MN


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think prostitution serves a basic human need and I think it should be legal and regulated. Porn is filmed prostitution and I never understood why it's legal but actual prostitution isn't, but oh well.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Not everyone is married so that's off the table

Sex is a basic human need. To me it's like asking why do restaurants exist. To feed people unable or unwilling to cook for themselves. Porn exists for those interested in sex which is most the planet


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

firebelly1 said:


> I think prostitution serves a basic human need and I think it should be legal and regulated. Porn is filmed prostitution and I never understood why it's legal but actual prostitution isn't, but oh well.


I agree with you and I'm a cop lol

Selling is legal and sex is legal but selling it isn't has never made sense to me


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

HereToCollaboratewithOthe said:


> My thoughts (and Idont have the answers - going on divorce now) - why does the sex industry exist? Porn and Strippers (and God forbid - hookers)


 Basically because our LUSTS win out over our VIRTUES ....it's the human condition...and many are suffering sexually..it fills a void. 



> (and why was 50 shades of grey such a best seller? and why are wands and dildos and rabbits so popular, and why does the People Issue - the Hottest Man Alive, always the best seller?)


 We all enjoy gazing upon hotness...it makes us shallow I suppose ...but we continue to do it...

We don't care for toys personally but I've bought things off "Adam & Eve"... I wouldn't spend $ on any hunk issue, but if I seen it , I'd leaf through it...haven't read "50 shades of Grey".. but I'm not against it.. I enjoy written erotica...it can spice up the sex life. ..


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MysticTeenager said:


> Double penetration as in your penis and a toy at the same time?


Look up the WeVibe.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

HereToCollaboratewithOthe said:


> I apologize to all of you with this direct and controverisal post - yet it is a question i have and you have always been intelligent and helpful.
> 
> My thoughts (and Idont have the answers - going on divorce now) - why does the sex industry exist? Porn and Strippers (and God forbid - hookers)
> 
> ...


I lived in a sexless marriage. I would have women occasionally proposition me, but I was faithful and became distrustful of women. During that time, the idea of a woman who would have sex with you for money in an open and transparent manner seemed almost idyllic. I was more cynical of women who offered it for free.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

easy question - there is a market

better answer - people want and need sex and for a myriad of reasons, don't get what they want w/o a place to buy it.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Google "f**k me silly masturbator"


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> I think prostitution serves a basic human need and I think it should be legal and regulated. Porn is filmed prostitution and I never understood why it's legal but actual prostitution isn't, but oh well.


Porn legal but prostitution illegal? You most likely live in either the US or Russia... maybe South Africa, Sweden or Norway.
Think about any country (that isn't an island dependent on tourist income) you would REALLY like to live in (besides the US, Russia, SA or those two Nordic countries... Prostitution, or selling sex is probably legal there. I would say ask why the country YOU live in is so fundamentalist/backwards/intolerant towards what is really a "simple reality of life".

A very wise man once explained to me in a university course that "...some guys get a lot, while many, even most guys don't get ANY. If you aren't getting any, you should be... you can read, write, and actually have some education and possibilities and opportunities in life. That alone makes you a lot more "attractive" to any woman out there than literally HALF the men on the face of the planet..."

He was (is) a professor of human evolution and human ethology. His "pep talks" have probably put thousands of disillusioned young men on the path to mating success.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Is this a trick question?

Because human beings like sex. A lot.


----------



## HereToCollaboratewithOthe (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks all so much for responding to my post, in response:

1. i am so thankful to have a forum, like this, (I live in the USA), where i know in other countries i would be shot for a question like this.
2. I am even more thankful for others here - in an anonymous chat, to share such true insightful thoughts and feelings.
3. No - jaquen, this is not a trick question - sadly - it is an honest question - but i can see how you may find it so trivial that you don't believe it.

And since you have been so honest with me in replying to my question, i'll share, but again, please don't respond, as i know that i will likely offend most here.

Yes i did get married - yes i did with my wife watch porn - yes that life (over 6 years) is in its dying days. and i was wrong to even ask these questions - sorry all

but thanks
HTC


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

HereToCollaboratewithOthe said:


> I apologize to all of you with this direct and controverisal post - yet it is a question i have and you have always been intelligent and helpful.
> 
> My thoughts (and Idont have the answers - going on divorce now) - why does the sex industry exist? Porn and Strippers (and God forbid - hookers)
> 
> ...


Because sex sells. It's dollars and cents at the end of the day.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> I agree with you and I'm a cop lol
> 
> Selling is legal and sex is legal but selling it isn't has never made sense to me


If it were, many women would find out that they aren't totally satisfying their men.

But worse, many men would find out that they aren't satisfying their wives. And that alone is enough to keep prostitution illegal in the US.

Of course free prostitution exists, but it carries many hidden costs.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Because...

*SEX!!!*


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Because...
> 
> *SEX!!!*


The worlds oldest trade.


----------

